# A way to check if a website is above board ?



## AsRock (Feb 8, 2012)

Came accross this site which would save me putting my bank card in to Paypal thing is how i know it's a good site ?..
Here's the link.
http://www.usspeaker.com/Tannoy Fusion-1.htm

EDIT although i do have m eye on some on ebay 1/2 the price lol.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 8, 2012)

i would actually go to there contact us section and look for an address or phone number. give them a call and see if you feel there are legit


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd say it's safe if they accept Visa/Paypal payment's, if there is any issues they will cover your loss. Plus i don't think a scammer would go through the hassle to get CC/Paypal certified


----------



## AsRock (Feb 8, 2012)

Ahh i decided to get them of ebay lol.  Thanks for the reply .


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 10, 2012)

how much was shipping


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 10, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Ahh i decided to get them of ebay lol.  Thanks for the reply .



Which one's did you end up going for?


----------

